# New Photo Site



## barfighter (Aug 29, 2003)

I am posting this site to see what other photographers think of the photos and the layout. I have only had it up and running for about three months and am planning on changing it according to the response and feedback that I receive. The website is bmurrayphoto.com


----------



## oriecat (Aug 29, 2003)

I like the general layout, but I don't like how the whole page refreshes each time you click on a photo.  If you used frames, it wouldn't have to do that.


----------



## Geronimo (Aug 29, 2003)

Very nice. I like the pictures of Flattop area.  What time of year did you get tke photos?


----------

